# MPG Reduction After Cruze Recall Performed



## savethewave (Dec 17, 2011)

I recently had the Cruze recalled performed for the fire hazard due to oil on the engine under pan. On a 400 mile trip I experiened a reduction of about 4 MPG, not wanting to believe this I checked on my 400 mile return and saw about the same. Has anyone else noticed this? If I had know this I would have skipped the recall. I think an easier way to resolve the oil and fire hazard is to affix the under panel with hinges and when the oil needs to be changed the panel can be dropped down and cleaned and put back. I have tried to get the panel put back, however GM has modified the part and with a new part number. I inquired about getting the piece cut out of one of the Cruzes in for the recall and was told they could not do that. Does anyone know the original part number and if there is a place to get one. My only other choice is to try and find a Cruze in a salvage yard.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

I also noticed a big drop. I only had mine a week or so before having the recall done, so I didn't have accurate numbers, just the DIC. As I understand it, if you took care during the oil change, there would be no problem. I didn't know they were going to hack that big piece out. I intend to see if I can get a piece of aluminum and rivet it in place, to cover the huge piece they hacked out.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I can see in some instances(high speed) getting less MPG with this shield modified for the recall, but there is no way its 4MPG less. The change your are indicating has to be some other factor.... fuel quality, tire pressure, temperature, AC use, & wind speed/direction all come to mind.

I have had the recall done for 2,000+ miles so far & if anything I have seen no significant change or even a slight increase in my MPG.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribing...

I'm doubtful a 4 MPG drop could be attributed to this change (that's over 10%). There are so many variables to consider where fuel economy is concerned... wind speed, wind direction, elevation change, temperature, humidity, vehicle speed, other vehicles, tire pressures, gasoline ethanol content, air conditioning use, vehicle loading, and the list goes on and on. Without isolating these in a lab environment the only way for the common person to semi-accurately determine the impact of the change would be to do a series of back to back tests with the shield in place and without.

The shield is DEFINITELY responsible for lowering the car's drag coefficient, but I don't think it's enough to have anywhere near that kind of an impact on fuel economy.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> The shield is DEFINITELY responsible for lowering the car's drag coefficient, but I don't think it's enough to have anywhere near that kind of an impact on fuel economy.


...also, GM 'back-handedly' admits there is a FE penalty for the "chopped" under-panel in their response:

_" *Q12. GM has talked about the engine shield helps aerodynamics and improves fuel economy. How does the engine shield modification affect Cruze fuel economy?

*__*A12*. There is no impact on current EPA fuel economy estimates. For 2013, additional air pressure to the tires will offset any aerodynamic/fuel economy changes. "_

...found in this GM document: http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM423104/RCORRD-12V288-6767.pdf


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...typo? *lowering* instead of *raising?*


Lowering, as in having a full shield installed lowers the drag coefficient.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had my shield sliced & diced. No noticable change in MPG on the open highway. My ECO MT averaged (pump to pump) better than 45 MPG cruzing at 78 MPH.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...also, GM 'back-handedly' admits there is a FE penalty for the "chopped" under-panel in their response:
> 
> _" *Q12. GM has talked about the engine shield helps aerodynamics and improves fuel economy. How does the engine shield modification affect Cruze fuel economy?
> 
> ...


Nice find!

The fact is YES, partial or full removal of this shield will negatively affect aerodynamics and therefore fuel economy. That is not in question. What is in question is the specific impact this modification will have. A 10% reduction in fuel economy is far from a reasonable estimate. I would be willing to bet the impact of this change would be less than the measurement error if real world (i.e. common man) testing were to take place.

On to your linked document, does anyone know what the tire pressure changes are for 2013? My 2012 Eco specifies 35/35 psi F/R.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I haven't seen any MPG drop after the hack job.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

When I still had mine, I noticed no change in MPG either after the hack job.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

savethewave said:


> I recently had the Cruze recalled performed for the fire hazard due to oil on the engine under pan. On a 400 mile trip I experiened a reduction of about 4 MPG, not wanting to believe this I checked on my 400 mile return and saw about the same. Has anyone else noticed this? If I had know this I would have skipped the recall. I think an easier way to resolve the oil and fire hazard is to affix the under panel with hinges and when the oil needs to be changed the panel can be dropped down and cleaned and put back. I have tried to get the panel put back, however GM has modified the part and with a new part number. I inquired about getting the piece cut out of one of the Cruzes in for the recall and was told they could not do that. Does anyone know the original part number and if there is a place to get one. My only other choice is to try and find a Cruze in a salvage yard.


There is no way the shield recall is causing a 4 mpg drop mileage.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL hack job. I signed the thing to refuse mine. I told them I need to see some more information first before they do mine.. they said "No problem, just be aware that when your engine catches fire it is not GM's fault" LOL assholes.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

My mpg has remained the same after the shield medication.

i too would like to know the 2013 tire pressure recommendation.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I could see 1-2 mpg if they really hacked at it. 4 mpg is a bit hard to swallow. 

There has to be another factor, such as more A/C use or a bad tank of gas.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I could see 1-2 mpg if they really hacked at it. 4 mpg is a bit hard to swallow.
> 
> There has to be another factor, such as more A/C use or a bad tank of gas.


1-2 is still a lot. Maybe more like .5.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

My MPG has been slowly going up since I got my Cruze in Jan and even after the recall ticked up to 36.3mpg.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> LOL hack job. I signed the thing to refuse mine. I told them I need to see some more information first before they do mine.. they said "No problem, just be aware that when your engine catches fire it is not GM's fault" LOL assholes.


An easy reply would be, "with competent mechanics that shouldn't be an issue." 

=P


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

rbtec said:


> There is no way the shield recall is causing a 4 mpg drop mileage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


It's not.. some are just too skeptical on the mod.

We were instructed to inform every customer coming in for the recall that a max of 1mpg can be seen lost. I actually followed up on many customers on their next return, 95% claimed no difference in mpg(a mix of city and highway drivers,both).

I haven't noticed a single thing, and up til now, completely forgot about hacking my own shield. I do plan on possessing a second full shield, to install over winter to keep the snow and salt off the engine and trans.


----------



## jdb (Aug 27, 2012)

elegant said:


> My mpg has remained the same after the shield medication.
> 
> i too would like to know the 2013 tire pressure recommendation.


I just picked up a 2013 Eco. Tire pressure is still 35psi


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jdb said:


> I just picked up a 2013 Eco. Tire pressure is still 35psi


Welcome to CruzeTalk and thanks for the update. Boost your pressure to 40 for a slightly smoother ride and improved MPGs. Boosting above 40 and the suspension starts transmitting a lot more road bumps through to you. There are a few people who run their ECO tires at max sidewall.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jdb said:


> I just picked up a 2013 Eco. Tire pressure is still 35psi


...which means *GM* "_lied_" to *NHSTA* (see my earlier posting of their #12 Q & A statements).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...which means *GM* "_lied_" to *NHSTA* (see my earlier posting of their #12 Q & A statements).


Pretty much. Unless they "forgot", and will have another recall to fix the sticker...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jdb said:


> I just picked up a 2013 Eco. Tire pressure is still 35psi


Excellent! Thanks for verifying! PM sent.

EDIT: If you're able to see under the front of the car, can you check to see if anything has been done to the shield? The recall in question has a dealer tech cut out the entire center portion of the shield. Another version of the modification is a series of large holes drilled into the shield. Neither of these "solutions" looks like a permanent fix, and I'm wondering if your new '13 may have it?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

jdb said:


> I just picked up a 2013 Eco. Tire pressure is still 35psi


Pictures of splash shield, please.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...hopefully, the "new" 2013 GM parts program shows what the "new" splash shield looks like and it's new part number.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

savethewave said:


> I recently had the Cruze recalled performed for the fire hazard due to oil on the engine under pan. On a 400 mile trip I experiened a reduction of about 4 MPG, not wanting to believe this I checked on my 400 mile return and saw about the same. Has anyone else noticed this? If I had know this I would have skipped the recall. I think an easier way to resolve the oil and fire hazard is to affix the under panel with hinges and when the oil needs to be changed the panel can be dropped down and cleaned and put back. I have tried to get the panel put back, however GM has modified the part and with a new part number. I inquired about getting the piece cut out of one of the Cruzes in for the recall and was told they could not do that. Does anyone know the original part number and if there is a place to get one. My only other choice is to try and find a Cruze in a salvage yard.



savethewave,
If you feel you are experiencing an issue with your vehicle I would suggest that you take it into your dealer and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to assist you with your concerns. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jdb (Aug 27, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Excellent! Thanks for verifying! PM sent.
> 
> EDIT: If you're able to see under the front of the car, can you check to see if anything has been done to the shield? The recall in question has a dealer tech cut out the entire center portion of the shield. Another version of the modification is a series of large holes drilled into the shield. Neither of these "solutions" looks like a permanent fix, and I'm wondering if your new '13 may have it?


Looked under the car, the center section is cut out. It even looks like it was cut out with a knife or something!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jdb said:


> Looked under the car, the center section is cut out. It even looks like it was *cut out with a knife or something*!


...sounds like* GM *hired "*Freddy Krueger*" to do their 2013 *engineering* for them (wink,wink)!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So is my Cruze going to blow up because I told them to hold off on hacking out my engine shield? Everything I read about it makes me never want to get it done.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> So is my Cruze going to blow up because I told them to hold off on hacking out my engine shield? Everything I read about it makes me never want to get it done.


After reading a lot about this subject I am not getting mine done either. I have 47,000KM on my ECO and it is running and driving excellent. Even after the dealer left a rag under the oil filter and me driving with it there for a few days before discovering it, I haven't had a fire. I want the steering wires wrapped as part of the recall but don't want them to touch the shield. I am hesitant to take it in without maybe first removing it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> After reading a lot about this subject I am not getting mine done either. I have 47,000KM on my ECO and it is running and driving excellent. Even after the dealer left a rag under the oil filter and me driving with it there for a few days before discovering it, I haven't had a fire. I want the steering wires wrapped as part of the recall but don't want them to touch the shield. I am hesitant to take it in without maybe first removing it.


I'm with you 100% on this one. I may do the same... pull the shield and take it in.

Interesting that the dealership put a rag below the filter while doing the oil changes. Sounds like they're really cracking the whip trying to keep oil spills to a minimum, which is a good thing!


----------



## NewfieCruze (Jul 10, 2011)

I just had this recall work done and I noticed a BIG jump in fuel consumption! 

I drive the highway across Newfoundland (7hr to/ 7hr back) every month. I just got back from a trip across and my Cruze is burning 1.5-2 Litres more per 100KM. Thats a big jump of 6.2L/100KM to 8.1L/100KM. With the price of fuel here that's like a $1000 extra being spent on gas in a year. Needless to say, I am not happy!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I'm with you 100% on this one. I may do the same... pull the shield and take it in.
> 
> Interesting that the dealership put a rag below the filter while doing the oil changes. Sounds like they're really cracking the whip trying to keep oil spills to a minimum, which is a good thing!


Just decline the recall when you take it into the dealer and tell them that you do not want it done.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

These claims of such drastic drops in MPG there is some other variable at play, my guess colder temperatures, more wind or both. Honestly its been about 3500miles so far since I have had my panel modified & actually have seen no decrease & maybe even a slight increase in my MPG with 75% highway driving. 

At best this panel is good for 1-2% increase in MPG, no where near 4mpg+.


----------



## NewfieCruze (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, it has done something. I've made this trip about 30 times since I've had the car, reset the Avg L/100KM every single trip and this last trip (days after the recall work) burned and average of 8.2L/100KM...thats +2L/100KM. That is a lot of fuel!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NewfieCruze said:


> Well, it has done something. I've made this trip about 30 times since I've had the car, reset the Avg L/100KM every single trip and this last trip (days after the recall work) burned and average of 8.2L/100KM...thats +2L/100KM. That is a lot of fuel!


What was your pump to pump averages before the recall vs. the pump to pump after? I actually saw a slight increase in fuel economy after the recall on my ECO MT. I do see a large variation from tank to tank, but the average fuel economy appears to have stabilized for me somewhere between 10,000 and 15,000 miles.


----------



## NewfieCruze (Jul 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> What was your pump to pump averages before the recall vs. the pump to pump after? I actually saw a slight increase in fuel economy after the recall on my ECO MT. I do see a large variation from tank to tank, but the average fuel economy appears to have stabilized for me somewhere between 10,000 and 15,000 miles.


I do a lot of city driving, lots of hills/stop and go. The only time I pay attention to the consumption is during this 7hr drive over the highway. Always fill up at the same gas station, always drive about the same speeds, havent made any changes to the car myself.

I do have a question though; with this recall on the plate, are different dealers handling it differently? I expected a hole drilled into the plate, but during my lunch break I got under the car...they pretty well cut the entire plate out, the entire center is cut out from front to back.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The actual recall is to basically gut the center part of the splash shield.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NewfieCruze said:


> I just had this recall work done and I noticed a BIG jump in fuel consumption!
> 
> I drive the highway across Newfoundland (7hr to/ 7hr back) every month. I just got back from a trip across and my Cruze is burning 1.5-2 Litres more per 100KM. Thats a big jump of 6.2L/100KM to 8.1L/100KM. With the price of fuel here that's like a $1000 extra being spent on gas in a year. Needless to say, I am not happy!!



NewfieCruze,
If you feel that you are experiencing issues with your Cruze after you had the recall work done I would suggest that you contact your local dealer and have them look into this for you. GM has tested vehicles with the shield modification and compared these vehicle to those that did not have the modification. Vehicles with these modifications met or exceeded all of our design and safety standards. Vehicle handling characteristics were not appreciably changed and would not be perceptible under normal driving conditions. Please keep me posted on your concern and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

i have seen a huge drop. and in stabiliaty in the cars handling at high speeds. i would like them to put a new shield back.. i used to work for a honda dealership and after they finish oil changes they would pressure wash the area to get the left over oil out. no if GM did the same thing we wouldnt have to get that stupid recall done.


----------



## NewfieCruze (Jul 10, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> NewfieCruze,
> If you feel that you are experiencing issues with your Cruze after you had the recall work done I would suggest that you contact your local dealer and have them look into this for you. GM has tested vehicles with the shield modification and compared these vehicle to those that did not have the modification. Vehicles with these modifications met or exceeded all of our design and safety standards. Vehicle handling characteristics were not appreciably changed and would not be perceptible under normal driving conditions. Please keep me posted on your concern and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I have contacted the dealer, they say it's not possible. 30 of the exact same trip with only the 1 after the recall work showing high consumption. I'd be fine with the "not possible" (though I'm sure physics states this is possible) if they would have taken the car and looked for a "possible" reason for the consumption...instead I was told to call Head Office.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Still getting the same excellent mileage since dealer modified my under-engine shield.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't tell any difference in MPG in my ECO MT since the shield was sliced away.


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

No change in MPG/fuel economy for me since the 'chop'. Only slight different I feel is it is a little more unstable at higher speeds or when it's really windy but other than that, all ok on my end.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NewfieCruze said:


> I have contacted the dealer, they say it's not possible. 30 of the exact same trip with only the 1 after the recall work showing high consumption. I'd be fine with the "not possible" (though I'm sure physics states this is possible) if they would have taken the car and looked for a "possible" reason for the consumption...instead I was told to call Head Office.



NewfieCruze,
Again, I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. They should be able to assist you with your concerns. Please feel free to keep me posted on this and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Call me crazy but I am seeing an improvement after doing the recall. I had my tires rotated and a coolant pressure test done the same day as well. Not sure if those affected anything.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MIPS64 said:


> Call me crazy but I am seeing an improvement after doing the recall. I had my tires rotated and a coolant pressure test done the same day as well. Not sure if those affected anything.


It's possible your tire pressure was low and as part of the rotation they were brought up to the correct pressure. Tire pressure has a big impact on MPG.


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

spacedout said:


> These claims of such drastic drops in MPG there is some other variable at play, my guess colder temperatures, more wind or both. Honestly its been about 3500miles so far since I have had my panel modified & actually have seen no decrease & maybe even a slight increase in my MPG with 75% highway driving.
> 
> At best this panel is good for 1-2% increase in MPG, no where near 4mpg+.



1% of 40 mpg is 4 mpg...... no?

2% of 40 mpg is 8mpg..... no?


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> NewfieCruze,
> If you feel that you are experiencing issues with your Cruze after you had the recall work done I would suggest that you contact your local dealer and have them look into this for you. GM has tested vehicles with the shield modification and compared these vehicle to those that did not have the modification. Vehicles with these modifications met or exceeded all of our design and safety standards. Vehicle handling characteristics were not appreciably changed and would not be perceptible under normal driving conditions. Please keep me posted on your concern and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Can you back up this claim with some numbers? I'm pretty sure GM doesn't do much by the seat of their pants so there has to be some empirical data somewhere. Please share or stop sharing opinions.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

breadtrk said:


> Can you back up this claim with some numbers? I'm pretty sure GM doesn't do much by the seat of their pants so there has to be some empirical data somewhere. Please share or stop sharing opinions.


Stacy was correct in saying that vehicle handling characteristics were not appreciably changed. 

Stacy is a GM representative on this board and has done an excellent job at helping our members with any issues that may come up. She has every right to post here, and you have no right to tell her not to. Please be respectful. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Stacy was correct in saying that vehicle handling characteristics were not appreciably changed.
> 
> Stacy is a GM representative on this board and has done an excellent job at helping our members with any issues that may come up. She has every right to post here, and you have no right to tell her not to. Please be respectful.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I dunno that it was disrespectful. I'd like to see some quantifiable data too. 

Quite a few people here have said that their handling changed at highway speeds. The service manager himself at the dealer i go to said he'd had several people complain about lower MPG on their Cruzen after having the recall done at asked if they could get an old shield back.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

breadtrk said:


> 1% of 40 mpg is 4 mpg...... no?
> 
> 2% of 40 mpg is 8mpg..... no?


No. 1% of 40 is 0.4, or four tenths. 10% of 40 is 4. I'm afraid your math was a bit off.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I refused the hack job during my last service visit and had to sign a sheet. I took it in this time and they "forgot to update" my records and inadvertantly performed the hackjob anyway. My initial concerns were salt and fuel economy. They assured me that it will have negligble long term affects on both and that they can get me a new shield if I so desire. For now, no change in handling or fuel economy but I never drive past 70 mph. I will keep all posted.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I dunno that it was disrespectful. I'd like to see some quantifiable data too.
> 
> Quite a few people here have said that their handling changed at highway speeds. The service manager himself at the dealer i go to said he'd had several people complain about lower MPG on their Cruzen after having the recall done at asked if they could get an old shield back.


My post was in response to the following:



> Please share or stop sharing opinions.


What information Stacy has provided us has been approved by the respective departments in GM, I can assure you of that much. I apologize if I was being too frank, but nobody here is in a position to tell Stacy to "stop sharing opinions."


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

I am being frank. Without empirical data, test results, wind tunnel data, all I am seeing is an opinion. That opinion goes contrary to what the majority of the posters in this thread have experienced. I would like to see quantifiable data before I let the dealer service department hack my car up like every one of the modifications with pictures that have been posted on this board. The lawyers have instigated this "Recall", not the engineers. Stacy is not an engineer, Stacy is a spokesperson for the company that has the legal issues, what else is she supposed to say?

I don't want to get into a pissing match with anyone but the facts are not being represented here, plain and simple.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

NewfieCruze said:


> I just had this recall work done and I noticed a BIG jump in fuel consumption!
> 
> I drive the highway across Newfoundland (7hr to/ 7hr back) every month. I just got back from a trip across and my Cruze is burning 1.5-2 Litres more per 100KM. Thats a big jump of 6.2L/100KM to 8.1L/100KM. With the price of fuel here that's like a $1000 extra being spent on gas in a year. Needless to say, I am not happy!!





NewfieCruze said:


> Well, it has done something. I've made this trip about 30 times since I've had the car, reset the Avg L/100KM every single trip and this last trip (days after the recall work) burned and average of 8.2L/100KM...thats +2L/100KM. That is a lot of fuel!


What year and make is your Cruze? Have you driven the same trip during the winter and got the same MPG compared to the trip in the summer?



breadtrk said:


> 1% of 40 mpg is 4 mpg...... no?
> 
> 2% of 40 mpg is 8mpg..... no?





Big Grouch said:


> No. 1% of 40 is 0.4, or four tenths. 10% of 40 is 4. I'm afraid your math was a bit off.


Thank you, I was going to correct that as well.

But my dealer did tell me when I bought my Cruze 3 weeks ago that in the US the "winter blend" gas is usually used between October and April. He said that it is normal to see a decrease between 10-15% in your MPG, and starts getting calls from customers every year saying there must be something wrong with their car because their MPG went down. So he always asks if their check engine light is on, then tells them that it is normal if their CEL is not on. He said I'm buying my ECO at the "worse" time to see some high MPG's since the winter blend gas will be at the stations soon. So when I got 36 mpg on my tank yesterday, compared to 39.4 mpg last week, I figured it was the 10% drop because of the gas. I will know for sure after this tank. And my car came with the splash shield already cut out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had a couple of months with the shield hack and haven't seen any impact in MPG. I have seen just slightly more wind buffetting on the interstate at 75 MPH, but my ECO MT is still one of the most stable cars I've driven. Penguin LS had it's shield hacked last week and there was no noticable difference in handling at 65 MPH.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm still reserved about getting the recall performed. I've had my cruze for almost a year and have about 25k miles in it already. I drive frequently on Wyoming roads at 80+ mph and it is windy. I am due for an oil change and debating whether or not to have this done. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

I had the "hack Job" done this summer. I have seen no notable change in fuel economy, or any other performance issue. I still don't like the look of the underside, as if it was "vandalized"rather than worked on by a professional mechanic, in a dealership.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I just had the hack done before a long trip that we went on last weekend. I got the same mpg as previously and I noticed no issues with handling at highway speeeds.

I was worried about having the recall done, but my wife said she wanted to be safe...so she WON. I am fine with it now that it is all done and I have noticed no negative effects.


----------



## daveyk01 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Upset*

Just had seven recalls performed on my 2011 Cruze and the water pump replaced (at 58K miles! <sigh>).

I used to get 31.5-32.0 MPG average. I now only get 24-25 MPG average.

I guess it's time to dump this turkey and go back to Ford.

Dave


----------

